# FR: c'est ainsi que



## freminor6251

J'aimerais demander la signification de « ainsi que » ci-dessous.


... _Dans la principauté, la blonde actrice a vite accédé au statut de légende : plus de 20 000 résidants sont sortis dans les rues pour accueillir leur future souveraine, accompagnée de sa famille, de ses filles d’honneur et de son caniche, à son arrivée dans le port de Monaco. Dès le moment où elle est descendue du USS Constitution,  à quelques jours des noces, Grace a établi avec les Monégasques le genre de rapport intime qui n’est possible que dans une nation si microscopique que même une princesse peut passer pour une simple voisine._
_
C’est d’ailleurs *ainsi que *Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle. Des photos la montrent conduisant sa fille Stéphanie au pensionnat es Dames de Saint-Maur, à deux pas du palais, ou visiter le Lycée Albert Ier, où son fils Albert étudiait_...


Selon Larousse.fr (http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionaries/french/ainsi que), « ainsi que » veut pouvoir dire « comme ».

J'ai l'impression que cette phrase ci-dessus serait --- _C’est d’ailleurs *COMMENT* Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle.

_Mais puisque « comme » n'est pas un pronom relatif, il est impossible de dire --- _C’est d’ailleurs* COMME* Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle. _
Oui or non?


----------



## Oddmania

You're right 

C'est ainsi qu'elle semblait... 
= C'est la manière dont elle semblait... 
= C'est comment elle semblait...
= C'est comme ça qu'elle semblait...
= This is the way she seemed... 
= This is how she seemed...


----------



## All in One

Le _que_ n'a pas de rapport avec le sens de _ainsi_ :

*ainsi* (dans la plupart des cas) = de cette manière

L'auteur aurait très bien pu écrire :

_D’ailleurs, Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle_ _*ainsi*_.

_Que_ va avec le _c'est_ du début de la phrase pour former une mise en relief.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _que_ articule en effet _ainsi_ avec la proposition qui suit : _*C'est* ainsi *que*_ + <proposition>. Dans ce tour, _ainsi que_ n'est donc pas la locution conjonctive synonyme de _comme_, _et_ ; il s'agit de l'adverbe _ainsi_ employé avec le présentatif _c'est…que_.


----------



## freminor6251

Merci! Donc, grâce à vous --- Phrase A: « _C’est d’ailleurs *ainsi que *Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle_ » equivaut à

Phrase B: « _C’est *que* d’ailleurs,Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle *ainsi*_ ».

Ma question maintenant --- Comment PEUT-ON SAVOIR qu'il vaut mieux déplacer les mots dans la Phrase A pour arriver à la Phrase B, pour qu'on puisse mieux comprendre la Phrase A?

Selon moi, la syntaxe de Phrase B est PLUS, PLUS claire et facile à comprehendre. D'ailleurs, si j'ai commencé avec la Phrase B, je sais que j'aurais plus de chance de comprendre la Phrase B.

Franchement, sans vos aides, j'aurais pu passé des jours et des semaines en essayant de comprendre la Phrase A, sans jamais me rendre compte de reorganiser la Phrase A pour obtenir la Phrase B!


----------



## jann

freminor6251 said:


> Phrase B: « _C’est *que* d’ailleurs,Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle *ainsi*_ ».


Not quite, no. What you have written corresponds to "The thing is that what's more, her Highness seemed to view her new role in this light."  But the meaning of Phrase A is more along the lines of "Moreover, it was in this light that her Highness seemed to view her new role."  If you wanted to reorganize it in French, you should use the version from All-In-One's post above.

Of course we could also write in English:

"It was indeed in this light that her Highness seemed to view her new role."
"What's more, her Highness seemed to view her new role in just this light.
"Moreoever, her Highness seemed to view her new role thus."
"And for that matter, such was the way her Highness seemed to view her new role."
etc.

These various options reflect differences in writing style, and the same is true of the different options that are possible for the French sentence.   Of course in any given sentence, some word orders are unnatural, impossible, or have a different meaning.  The base units and structures can be arranged in some ways, but not in others.  The trick is learning to recognize the base units and manipulate them.  

In this case, the base unit is _c'est ainsi que_ (it was thus, such was...).  If you move _ainsi _somewhere else, you're left with just _c'est que _(it's that, the thing is that...), which is a different base unit entirely.  But it's not a problem to add an adverbial expression (like _d'ailleurs_) between _c'est_ and _ainsi que._


----------



## Wildcat1

I agree with Jann that B is a bit different in meaning from A.

I think this is one of those situations (that happens to us all ) where you've overlooked the simplest solution.
For me, the basic meaning of "ainsi" is "thus" ("in this way").  With that, a simple word-for-word translation from French to English does a pretty good job:
_C’est d’ailleurs ainsi que Son Altesse_ ...
_It is, moreover, thus (in this way) that Her Highness..._


----------



## freminor6251

Thanks.

jann --- 
All In One wrote --- _D’ailleurs, Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle_ _*ainsi*_.
So if I added the ( c'est que ) back in at the front, don't I get Phrase B exactly ? --- _C'est *que* d’ailleurs, Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle_ _*ainsi*_. 

Wildcat1
 --- Your answer was actually my first thought. But I was confused about this in the first post, because I never knew ( ainsi que ) to have the same meaning as (de la manière que). Did Larousse miss this then?
The link to Larousse is at --- http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionaries/french/ainsi que


----------



## Viobi

freminor6251 said:


> _D’ailleurs, Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle_ _*ainsi*_.
> So if I added the ( c'est que ) back in at the front, don't I get Phrase B exactly ? --- _C'est *que* d’ailleurs, Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle_ _*ainsi*_.



C'est que, ici, sert uniquement à la mise en relief:

C'est ainsi qu'il faut le comprendre. = il faut le comprendre ainsi (et pas autrement).
C'est Pierre qui m'a dit ça. = L'information me vient de Pierre (et pas de Paul).

En anglais, la plupart du temps, on met juste des italiques et on accentue, en français ça ne se fait pas, on clive les phrases.
Compare:
 You're supposed to be better than John at chess, but *he won* the four games you played today.
Tu es censé être meilleur que John aux échecs, mais *c'est lui qui a gagné* les quatre parties que vous avez jouées aujourd'hui.


Dans ta phrase B, tu expliques quelque chose avec "c'est que" (= "c'est parce que", "il faut savoir que, "il faut dire que"), 

Il a vite compris ce qu'il fallait faire, c'est qu'il est futé, tu sais!

Sa maison est pleine d'objets hétéroclites et exotiques. C'est qu'il a beaucoup voyagé, avant de  s'installer ici.


Pour en revenir à la phrase du début, voilà un contexte possible:

Le peuple attendait du prince qu'il donne une image du pays conforme à la tradition et évite désormais de se livrer aux excentricités qui lui étaient coutumières avant son accession au trône. C'est d'ailleurs ainsi que Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle.

Je ne vois pas le problème avec le Larousse... si tu cherches "ainsi", tu trouveras "de cette manière".

SA semblait voir son nouveau rôle ainsi/de cette manière/comme cela/ (->in this light, thus...)

Comme déjà indiqué plus haut, la construction est "c'est que..." (mise en relief), "ainsi" est seulement la partie mise en relief: "D'ailleurs, c'est *comme cela *que SA semblait voir son nouveau rôle." (// "D'ailleurs, c'est *un costume très sobre* que SA avait choisi").

La locution "ainsi que" (qui ne fait pas partie de la phrase) a le sens de "de *même *manière que" (comparatif): Il s'accrochait à elle ainsi qu'un naufragé à sa planche. (=comme un naufragé...), ou bien le sens de "et aussi": "J'ai apporté un gâteau ainsi qu'une bouteille de vin."


----------



## freminor6251

Merci Viobi! Une dernière clarification et confirmation ---


Phrase A (L'original) --- « _C’est d’ailleurs *ainsi que *Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle_ » equivaut à

Phrase B --- « _C’est *que* d’ailleurs, Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle *ainsi*_ ».

Phrase C --- « D'ailleurs, c_’est *que* Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle *ainsi*_ ».


Clarification I --- Ai-je raison en affirmant que la Phrase A equivaut à la Phrase C, sauf la situation du mot «* ainsi »* ?

Clarification II --- Si je vous ai bien compris, la conjonction « ainsi que » n'existe pas dans cette phrase (L'original --- Phrase A) ? Bien sûr, je sais que cette conjonction existe en général.  

Clarification II --- Comment est-ce que je peux savoir m'apercevoir la séparation de « *ainsi »* et « *que »*, même si ces deux mots-ci sont écrits ensembles pour m'avoir fait une impression/image fausse de la présence de la conjonction « ainsi que » ?


----------



## Viobi

Non, la A n'est équivalente ni à la B ni à la C: *c'est... que* sert à la mise en relief.
Si tu ne mets pas en relief, tu abandonnes *"c'est... que*". Pense à la tournure un peu plus fréquente "c'est Pierre qui a dit ça"= Pierre a dit ça (et pas "c'est que Pierre a dit ça").
 "C'est que Pierre a dit ça" ne pourrait se dire que pour expliquer ce qui est dit avant: *Paul est vexé. C'est (parce) que Pierre lui a dit qu'il avait du bide.*

II. Oui.
III. Par le sens: *ainsi *signifie "de cette façon" ou "comme ça" (on désigne quelque chose de visible dans le contexte, par exemple: "Il faut tenir son pinceau ainsi"=comme je suis en train de vous montrer), *ainsi que *signifie "de la même manière que" ou "comme", ou "aussi" (donc c'est une comparaison, l'élément de référence suit...)


----------



## freminor6251

Merci beaucoup encore Viobi! Des dernières clarifications ---

Clarification III --- Merci de votre explication de « ainsi » contre « ainsi que ». Pourtant, comment peut-on se rendre compte que cette phrase contient « ainsi que » et NON simplement « ainsi » ? Je pense que c'est pourquoi j'ai été confondu, entre Phrase A, B, et C.

Clarification IV --- Par conséquent, comment peut-on éviter de déranger l'ordre des mots dans la phrase originale, pour éviter les fausses constructions comme Phrase B et C ?

Clarification V --- Ci-dessus, le membre All In One a écrit ---



> L'auteur aurait très bien pu écrire :
> 
> _D’ailleurs, Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle_ _*ainsi*_.



Mais pourquoi cette phrase, est-elle juste? C'est exactement comme Phrase C, après avoir ajouté « c'est que » ?

Clarification VI --- De plus, la A equivaut à cette nouvelle phrase ----

Phrase D --- « _D'ailleurs_, c_’est *ainsi* *que* Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle_ ».


----------



## Viobi

III---

The key lies in semantics:

*A) "ainsi" *is an adverb. It means "thus"/"this way"/"in this light"/"so"/"similarly"/etc.

Son Altesse semblait voir les choses *ainsi*.
His Highness seemed to see things *in this light*.

Essaie de tenir ton pinceau *ainsi*.
Try to hold you brush *this way*.

*Ainsi, *la culture du soja menace la forêt amazonienne?
*So,* soy growing is a threat to the Amazonian forest?

*Ainsi* la culture du soja menace-t-elle la forêt amazonienne. [conluding an explanation] 
*Thus,* soy growing threatens the Amazonian forest.


*
B) "ainsi que"* is a conjunctive locution introducing a *comparison. *It translates as "in the same way as..."/'like"/ etc.:

*Ainsi que* l'a dit All In One, l'auteur aurait pu écrire _D’ailleurs, Son Altesse semblait voir son nouveau rôle_ _*ainsi*_.
*As *All In One said, the author might have written...

or "as well as":

J'ai acheté du pain *ainsi que *du fromage.
I bought bread *as well as *cheese.

In your original sentence A, there is no comparison, is there? The meaning ("this way") implies the adverb *ainsi*.
Moreover, if you consider it to be "ainsi que", where is your compared element, and what do you make of "c'est"? Try replacing the two words "ainsi que" by any synonym of the locution "ainsi que", you'll see it doesn't work:

C'est *comme *SA semblait voir son nouveau rôle. [It is *like *HH seemed to consider his new function.]
C'est *aussi *SA semblait voir son nouveau rôle. [It is *too *HH seemed to consider his new function.]


IV-- 

Since it is now clear that what you have in sentence A is not the conjunctive locution but the adverb , you are left with a *"c'est...que" *that is used to emphasise part of the sentence (here, the emphasised bit is "ainsi"). See my previous post about the French habit of cleaving sentences to emphasise elements that the English would simply stress:

*Ce sont *les tartes aux mûres *que *je préfère. = I prefer _blackberry _pies. (that is to say, not strawberry ones!)
*
C'est* Pierre *qui *m'a dit ça. = _Pierre _told me so. (that is to say, not Paul!).

 You're supposed to be better than John at chess, yet* he won* the four games you played today.
Tu es censé être meilleur que John aux échecs, mais *c'est lui qui a gagné* les quatre parties que vous avez jouées aujourd'hui.

If you are not emphasising anything, you won't cleave the sentence. And if you don't cleave the sentence, you don't use "c'est... que", since "c'est... que" doesn't mean anything as such: its sole purpose is to bring into focus the element sandwiched between "c'est" and "que".

As I hinted before,* "c'est que",* in one block (_not _sandwiching anything!) may also be used to introduce an explanation,with the meaning of "c'est parce que..." ("that's because..."), andthis is the way your sentence B would be interpreted:

Il a vite compris ce qu'il fallait faire, *c'est qu'*il est futé, tu sais!-->He's smart, *thats why* he understood quickly what he had to do.

Sa maison est pleine d'objets hétéroclites et exotiques. *C'est qu'*il a beaucoup voyagé, avant de  s'installer ici. -->His house is full of exotic stuff. *That's because *he travelled a lot before settling here.



V---

If you understand IV, it follows that "c'est...que" does not modify deeply the meaning of sentence A, as it only adds emphasis on "ainsi".
The difference between
"C'est ainsi que SA semlait voir son nouveau rôle." and "SA semblait voir son nouveau rôle ainsi."
is exactly the same as between: "This is how HH seemed to consider his new function" ans "HH seemed to consider his new function thus."
I'd call it slight. 


VI---  
A=D, yes.
You could also say "C'est ainsi que, d'ailleurs, SA semblait voir son nouveau rôle." or "C'est ainsi que SA semblait, d'ailleurs, voir son nouveau rôle." or "C'est ainsi que SA semblait voir son nouvea rôle, d'ailleurs."
The position of "d'ailleurs" (_furthermore_, _by the way _or any equivalent) in the sentence is of little consequence.


So,QED? I hope so!


----------



## freminor6251

Thanks very very much Viobi!!! It's QED certainly now!


----------

